# Any AVN tech got called yet?



## void3211 (29 Mar 2011)

I'm on the waiting list for AVN tech and waiting for swearing and BMQ. Is there anyone got called for the date as AVN tech yet? Just wondering...


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Mar 2011)

void3211 said:
			
		

> Just wondering...




You and a few thousand others for every single trade in the system.  How about we all just wait for people to post that something has happened and we'll minimize the posts looking for hope.


----------



## JRBond (29 Mar 2011)

I do know of two guys from here in Halifax who got their CT to AVN Tech. One guy from the Service Battalion and a guy from Sigs. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## void3211 (29 Mar 2011)

Oh my god, believe me or not, after like 1 hour I posted this, I just got the call for swearing on Apr 6th and BMQ on 9th. I was on the merit list and something happened there so I'm just cutting in I assume. Anyway I'm so excited and nervous at the same time, for I don't know if myself is fully ready or not. Cheers!


----------



## JRBond (29 Mar 2011)

Congratulations, all the best.


----------



## raylewis (4 Apr 2011)

first off  x 1000000
I signed up since 2009, then changed my trade to AVN, and I've been waiting. I did all my update interviews and all that good stuff. 
Now 2011 I go in to see the recruiter and she says in Ottawa they took my name off the merit list due to the fact that this year they changed the way applicants are processed, and I am one (1) point away, she told me they never looked at points before but all of a sudden it's changed, She also told me that they had opened up 45 positions this year and they weren't processing any new applicants. And since I was taken off the merit list I was also told they are not grandfathering anyone. So I'm there so speechless, the Sergeant came out of his office and they promise me they will do all they can, so he calls me the next day to schedule an update interview, so my score can be adjusted If i still meet requirements. I did the update, they sent the electronic file and couriered the paper work, and told me to call back 07 March 2011.
Now I come across this, kinda dis-appointed. Seems like positions are already filling up. Plus the fact that all of this happened since the 24 March 2011.


----------



## raylewis (3 May 2011)

iper:
GOT MY CALL, getting ready for July 11th


----------

